# need contact no. or e-mail of ASUS dealer at Bangalore



## arunbj (Jul 31, 2005)

I need contact no. or e-mail of ASUS dealer at Bangalore.Do they have office at Bangalore?


----------



## mohit (Jul 31, 2005)

there is a thread specifically for hardware contacts , u should not have started a new thread for your query. see this ,
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19005

btw asus is distributed by rashi peripherals and you can find if they have a bangalore branch by logging onto www.rptechindia.com


----------



## Deep (Jul 31, 2005)

thread closed since master hardware contact list thread already present here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19005

Thanks
Deep


----------

